# Problemi al primo boot

## gelo

Ho installato gentoo nella mia makkina su /dev/hda3, premetto ke già ho RH 9 su /dev/hda1, ma non riesco a far partire gentoo dal boot loader configurato da RH, più ke altro non so come configurare a dovere lilo.conf!   :Confused: 

Ecco il messaggio di errore ke mi viene restituito all'avvio:

KERNEL PANIC: VFS: UNABLE TO MOUNT ROOT FS ON 03:03   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa?  :Sad: 

----------

## cerri

Posta il tuo lilo.conf.

----------

## gelo

questo è il mio lilo.conf, è la prima volta ke provo a configurare un boot multiplo :  

prompt

timeout=50

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

message=/boot/message

lba32

vga=792

image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label=Red_Hat_9.A

        initrd="/boot/initrd-2.4.20-18.9.img"

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda1

        append="hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

image=/mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        label=Gentoo

        #       initrd="/boot/initrd-2.4.20-8.img"

        initrd=/mnt/gentoo/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        #       read-only

        root=/dev/hda3

        #       root="/mnt/gentoo"

        append="hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

        #other=/dev/hda3

        #       optional

        #       label=gentoo

----------

## comio

Devi utilizzare la clausola

```

root=/dev/hdDOVECEILROOTDIGENTOO

```

Se la dir /boot si trova su una partizione tutta sua, utilizza il seguente.

```

image=/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

initrd=/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

```

Se invece /boot si trova nella partizione di /

```

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

```

Ok?

----------

## comio

Il codice dovrebbe essere:

```

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

label=Gentoo

root=/dev/hda3

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

read-only

append="hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

```

----------

## gelo

E allora, adesso la mia configurazione è:

image=/boot/vmlinuz

        label=Red_Hat_9.A

        initrd="/boot/initrd-2.4.20-18.9.img"

        read-only

        root=/dev/hda1

        append="hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

root=/dev/hda3/boot/

        label=Gentoo

        image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-8.img

        append="hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

ma il comando /sbin/lilo -v -t mi restituisce:

Reading boot sector from /dev/hda

Merging with /boot/boot.b

Mapping message file /boot/message

Duplicate entry 'root' near line 18 in file /etc/lilo.conf

----------

## comio

errore mio nel digitare... scrivi prima image e poi il resto.

----------

## gelo

 :Crying or Very sad:   Guarda adesso cosa mi dice! 

```
Fatal: open /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3: No such file or directory
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gelo wrote:*   

>   Guarda adesso cosa mi dice! 
> 
> ```
> Fatal: open /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3: No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

Sei sicuro di avere montato la cartella boot quando hai copiato 

l'immagine del kernel?

----------

## comio

ho notato adesso che avevi montato su /mnt/gentoo la partizione hda3...

Allora roleback.. invece di /boot ci va /mnt/gentoo/boot

----------

## gelo

hmmm! niente da fare, mi da lo stesso errore di prima:

```
READ_SUPER_BLOCK: CAN'T FIND A REISERFS FILESYSTEM ON (DEV 01:00, BLOCK 64, SIZE 1024 )

READ_SUPER_BLOCK: CAN'T FIND A REISERFS FILESYSTEM ON (DEV 01:00, BLOCK 8, SIZE 1024 )

KERNEL PANIC: VFS: UNABLE TO MOUNT ROOT FS ON 03:03
```

tutti i miei filesystem sono reiserfs, ma su gentoo ho compilato il modulo integrandolo nel kernel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gelo wrote:*   

> root=/dev/hda3/boot/
> 
>         label=Gentoo
> 
>         image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3
> ...

 

Ma nel lilo.conf hai ancora la riga root=/dev/hda3/boot/? se si

devi mettere root=/dev/hda3

----------

## gelo

questa è la parte del mio lilo.conf riguardante gentoo:

```
image=/mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        label=Gentoo

        root=/dev/hda3

        initrd=/mnt/gentoo/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        read-only

        append="hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

```

che ne pensi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gelo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> image=/mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3
> 
> ...

 

Penso che deva essere piu' simile a questo

```
image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        label=Gentoo

        root=/dev/hda3

        initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        read-only

        append="hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"
```

Poi prima di riavviare lancia il comando

```
# lilo -v
```

----------

## cerri

Non credo sia un problema di lilo.

Posta:

```
$ mount

$ cat /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab
```

----------

## gelo

Ragazzi ci sono riuscito!!!!

Frai i vari e innumerevoli tentativi ho provato a commentare la riga riguardante l'initrd:

```
image=/mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        label=Gentoo

        root=/dev/hda3

#      initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

        read-only

        append="hdb=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"
```

e adesso gentoo parte!

Grazie per l'aiuto pressocchè immediato!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *gelo wrote:*   

> e adesso gentoo parte! 
> 
> 

 

Benvenuto in gentoo allora  :Wink: 

Metti il tag [risolto] nel titolo visto che a quanto pare il problema è... risolto  :Razz: 

----------

